# Post Pictures of your Off brand musclebikes



## azhearseguy

Lets see all those crazy off brand bikes here are a few of mine..


----------



## azhearseguy

one more piucture for now...


----------



## SuperStuff

*girls Raleigh Chopper*

Check out this one year only girls Raleigh Chopper in Carmine Red.


----------



## fourstarbikes

*az*

you own all the cool off brands


----------



## pedal alley

*off brand ?*

nice bikes !
the only "off brand"
i see ..are the raleigh.
and that one in the background
w/an "s" on the seat.
where i'm from the 
HUUFY  &  MURRAY  
bikes are the s*** .


----------



## azhearseguy

Ok then true muscle...


----------



## pedal alley

*memories*

those sure bring back memories.
busted the stones on those shifters,
knees on them bars plenty times.
rat trap forks... rock ! 
thanks for showing
these sick bikes ,man !
 are they restored ?


----------



## azhearseguy

pedal alley said:


> are they restored ?




The Black one is restored, the other two are low mileage Original's...


----------



## pedal alley

*low miles*

i tore them all up with lowmiles.LOL
then trade rims off my sister's bike 
.till i bent them too.


----------



## _bigroad-cafe_

Very Very Beautiful Bicycle, Very Nice Idea.


----------



## RailRider

*More old bikes*

Heres a few of mine! Some I have had in the past and some are still here!  

http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/15mybikesandstuffpage.html


----------



## Alwhite00

Here's my 71 Ross Barracuda, My favorite bike because it identical to the one I had when I was 10  

LK


----------



## Cheaterslick

BRC  BOYES & ROSSER CYCLES "Jaguar" 5 speed 1960's - 70's ?          [video=youtube;j4dy89h0-1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4dy89h0-1o[/video]


----------



## RailRider

cool video, Thanks for posting


----------



## Cheaterslick

Thanks Ron ! stop hoarding all those parts Ha,ha and ship too Canada , it don't take much , just write Canada on the package. :0)


----------



## partsguy

Just thought I'd mention that technically Schwinn is an "offbrand". Huffy wasthe first and beat Schwinn to it by just months in 1963 with the Penguin.


----------



## RailRider




----------



## RailRider

*Huffy 24 x 20*


----------



## RailRider




----------



## Springer Tom

Heres my AMF Aerobee Renegade 3....as you can see,it doesn't have the original fork, fender or front brake... anybody know what parts may be compatible or does anyone have the correct stuff?


----------



## JLarkin

As close as I could find to my old Cheater Slick.  I made this one a 3-speed.  Makes turning those short cranks alot easier.


----------



## Kevintothej




----------



## ratina

67 Hawthorne 3 speed





Firestone I'm going to restore for friend


----------



## ozzmonaut

Here's my Columbia Mach 5 wishing he had some correct parts to make him look better. I have the correct fork, but not the funky extenders, so what's the point.


----------



## ozzmonaut

Just for reference, the wheelie bar tires are on the inside of the loop now. I had them thrown on for looks until I had the axle that I needed.


----------



## cptnhwdy69

*Here is my sexy offbrand bike=]*

1969/70 BRC Jaguar











Completely original,right down to the tractor grip rear rubber/gear and brake cables/padsexcept chainguard,which looks identical to this one but has a decal of Jaguar and brc.I am actually going to buy the original NOS chainguard from a guy up north,rescued this bad boy from a 35+ year old storage unit.Any additional info would be greatly appreciated.=]


----------



## krate-mayhem

*iverson bike*

Hi all,some great bikes everybody has,here is my iverson Stelber bike project.



Charger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krateman

Krate-Mayhem, what happened to all the pics you posted? They say "removed". I'd like to see all the off-brand bikes, too.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Here are a couple I have*

A Montgomery Wards Open Road and Stratostreak.


----------



## krateman

Mayhem, sorry, I actually meant that comment for Hearseguy. What year are those bikes. I always like to know, so I can learn about what years certain styling cues were used. There is a whole world of different muscle bikes. I thought there might be 10 or so companies that got on board with Huffy's muscle bike idea. NOT SO AT ALL. The variety is amazing.


----------



## sasafras

Here is the latest papa bought for him.


----------



## RailRider

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all,some great bikes everybody has,here is my iverson Stelber bike project.
> 
> 
> 
> Charger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




I am looking for another Iverson too!


----------



## RailRider

Great bike pictures guys!


----------



## supertone

*My Sears Spyder 1968 5 speed*

This is me when I was 10 years old, got the Spyder for my Birthday. Loved the tiger seat and 6 watt generator light.

Supertone


----------

